# tasmanian tiger (thylacine)



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

How many Aussies think the thylacine (carnivourius, marsupial, wolf-like creature whose last confirmed sighting was in 1936) still exists?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vqCCI1ZF7o_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUM4B2B3SC4_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwmhmAfcRt8_


The Thylacine Museum - A Natural History of the Tasmanian Tiger

Thylacine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's not a feline, man. That's a striped dog, I say.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That's not a feline, man. That's a striped dog, I say.



It is a carnivorous marsupial....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

Even more bizarre. A striped kangaroo with long forearms and fangs. Something right out of a nightmare. Chupacabra.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

some people think they still exist... if u haven't, watch the you tube clips.... they're cool.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Cos some do believe the Tasmanian Tiger still exsists. There is evidence that the Tasmanian Tiger also roamed most of mainland Australia But for enviromental reasons their territory limited itself onto Tasmania. This was hundreds of years if not thousands of years before the White Man came to Australia. So of the bushland where the Tasmanian Tiger is suppose to still exsist is so thick remote in areas that seldom sees people or bush walkers entering the areas in concerned. If it is likely there are some species left and personally I have no idea if they still exsist or not. I will wait and see if any positive evidence is located. But there is evidence that huge Tasmanian Devils roamed most of the Australian Mainland with large Wombats Kangaroos and other species of Marsupils. One thing you can say about this country what ever the animal species here in Australia. Past and present they are unique


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to think that the Tassie Tiger does still exist, but like Emac said, we will never know until a positive sighting is made.
Here is a pic I took earlier this year at the Museum of Australia at Canberra of a Tiger.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 3, 2007)

weird creature!

My old science teacher claims to have seen one many years ago.

Folklore more than anything about them these days.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I'd like to think that the Tassie Tiger does still exist, but like Emac said, we will never know until a positive sighting is made.
> Here is a pic I took earlier this year at the Museum of Australia at Canberra of a Tiger.




Cooll thanks for the photo..

maybe someday they can clone one


----------



## RonPrice (May 20, 2008)

Today, 20 May 2008, in a world first, scientists announced that they have extracted a gene from the extinct Tasmanian tiger and successfully inserted it into a mouse embryo. Inspired as I was by this event, I wrote the following personal, historical, philosophical and religious prose-poem in memory of this animal and thinking that we just may see it again here in Tasmania where I have lived for so many years.-Ron Price, George Town, Tasmania
______________________
A PERILOUS EXISTENCE

On 7 September 1936 the world's last captive thylacine or Tasmanian tiger died in the Hobart Zoo. The thylacine is the only mammal to have become extinct in Tasmania since European settlement. I have spent a significant part of my life in northern Tasmanian, where many sightings of the tiger have occurred since 1937.

Today, 20 May 2008, in a world first, scientists announced that they have extracted a gene from the extinct Tasmanian tiger and successfully inserted it into a mouse embryo. It is the first time a gene from any extinct animal has been brought back to life inside another living creature. Obtaining the thylacine gene, called Col2a1, was itself a major challenge, because DNA begins breaking down after death. However, the researchers from the University of Melbourne and the University of Texas, say the technology will not lead to the cloning of an entire Tasmanian tiger.1

When the last Tasmanian tiger died in 1936 my maternal grandfather was about to retire on a Canadian old age pension. His wife would die in three years and my mother was about to meet my father. The Baha’i community, which members of my family have been associated with in Canada now for fifty-five years, was, in September 1936, just beginning to conceive a plan to establish one centre in every state of the USA and in every country in Central and South America with ramifications to include every country on the European continent.2 By the end of that plan, a seven year plan from 1937 to 1944, my parents had met and married. On 23 July 1944 I was born, three days after an assassination attempt on the life of Hitler and four days before another planned assassination on his life. -Ron Price with thanks to 1Richard Macey, “Extinct gene brought back to life,” in the age.com.au, May 20, 2008; and 2 Shoghi Effendi, Messages To America, Wilmette, 1947, p.7.

Indeed, the field was immense,
the task gigantic, the privilege
immeasurably precious, but the
time was short, obligations sacred,
paramount and urgent to muster
all our force, our resources, our
faith, determination and energy
to set out, single-minded and
undaunted, to attain exertion’s
heights---as humanity entered
the outer fringes of the most
perilous stage of its existence
and as the thylacine was in the
last phase of its existence—or
so it seemed until the other day. 

Ron Price
20 May 2008


----------



## Henk (May 20, 2008)

It is a sad story for a animal to die like that.


----------



## buzzard (May 20, 2008)

Ron Price says, "The thylacine is the only mammal to have become extinct in Tasmania since European settlement."

Umm...I think the Tasmanian aborigines were mammals. Seen any lately?

JL


----------



## Marcel (May 20, 2008)

RonPrice said:


> Today, 20 May 2008, in a world first, scientists announced that they have extracted a gene from the extinct Tasmanian tiger and successfully inserted it into a mouse embryo. Inspired as I was by this event, I wrote the following personal, historical, philosophical and religious prose-poem in memory of this animal and thinking that we just may see it again here in Tasmania where I have lived for so many years.-Ron Price, George Town, Tasmania


Ah, that's interesting. What particular gene were they interested in?
And not to disappoint you, but extracting a gene is far from remaking a tiger. You'll need ca reconstruction of the DNA and since the last one has been dead for some time, the genome will be quite incomplete. I guess there's no meat of the animal in -20 store somewhere? But even then it would be quite hard.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

Oh, I am so happy that I control the animals in my little feifdom of southern New Jersey where the only marsupial is the oppossum - which some in this state think is a cat!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)

I would like to think they're still around, and indeed some people, including a Parks and Wildlife ranger on Tazzy, claim to have seen them in recent years.

Too many species have been wiped out by humans already, we just rape the world for the sake of our own greed, and kill off anything that gets in the way. There's more intelligence in a mollusc than many people in this world.


----------



## Watanbe (May 28, 2008)

Yeh I find the Tasmanian Tiger fascinating. I think it doesnt exist but i understand there is a case for it to exist. The thing that I cant be convinced by is that, for them to survive and reproduce all this time there has to be a small community of them. I could understand maybe 1 or 2 of them avoiding proper detection but certainly they couldnt survive in such low numbers!

I think its fiction...but I would love for it to be true!


----------



## Watanbe (May 28, 2008)

Wow! I just saw taht sighting video and I have to say, that is very convincing! There is no way thats a cat, dog or fox! Wow amazining!


----------



## Watanbe (May 28, 2008)

Also I found this website when i was having a browse on sightings and the whole myth. 

tasmanian-tiger.com - A Tasmanian Tiger Resource

The site is biased but still does present quite a strong argument! Have a read!


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 28, 2008)

A4K said:


> I would like to think they're still around, and indeed some people, including a Parks and Wildlife ranger on Tazzy, claim to have seen them in recent years.
> 
> Too many species have been wiped out by humans already, we just rape the world for the sake of our own greed, and kill off anything that gets in the way. There's more intelligence in a mollusc than many people in this world.



VERY TRUE, especially in Africa


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> VERY TRUE, especially in Africa



Amen, look at what happened in Knysna here in SA with the Elephants. Very sad to see what happened there. Africa is the worst for me.


----------

